# Isabella Crossover Top Knitting pattern



## maybebabydesigns

This little cross over top would be perfect over jeans or trousers.

It is knitted in DK with the added bonus of no seams.

It is in two sizes 18 & 20 inch chest and uses under 100grms DK

TENSION 
22 x 28 sts = 10 x 10cms st.st for 4mm

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £1.99 approx $3.40 US

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/189129508/isabella-crossover-top?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/isabella-crossover-top


----------



## amudaus

Oh such beautiful work as always..Isabella is doing a perfect job,is this her first assignment?.


----------



## gcoop

Just love it, beautiful


----------



## CARABELLA

Beautiful, I haven't got around to trying the first one yet.


----------



## missmolly

Beautiful design Jill ~ I've just finished knitting it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits

That's adorable!


----------



## Casey47

I love it but so wish you would size it for an older child - 7 to 8 year old.


----------



## Rainebo

That is just so sweet!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

So sweet and girly!


----------



## Katsch

Very cute


----------



## edithann

That is so adorable and feminine. Nice pattern!
:thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad

that is so precious!


----------



## belleflower

I really like how you have put all the stitch patterns together along with the simple construction to this design.

Its really prettyxx


----------



## kmangal16

Oh really gorgeous. I just bought the pattern.


----------



## kmangal16

missmolly said:


> Beautiful design Jill ~ I've just finished knitting it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Your Isabella looks lovely in it too Tracy.


----------



## kiwiannie

What a beautiful wee top,Isabella looks so beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pridie

Beautiful little top. Need one for ladies size.


----------



## Sandiego

Very cute and pretty!!!! ;0)


----------



## missmolly

kmangal16 said:


> Your Isabella looks lovely in it too Tracy.


Thanks Sheila ~ it was a lovely pattern to knit and just the right size for her :thumbup:


----------



## kmangal16

missmolly said:


> Thanks Sheila ~ it was a lovely pattern to knit and just the right size for her :thumbup:


I'm just finishing off your Amelia vest. Think I'll do this crossover one next. 
:-D


----------



## missmolly

kmangal16 said:


> I'm just finishing off your Amelia vest. Think I'll do this crossover one next.
> :-D


ooh I look forward to seeing your photos Sheila :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yogandi

Great design.


----------



## bettys doll

This is really an interesting pattern. It will be my next project.


----------



## oge designs

Gorgeous pattern


----------



## Dianedanusia

Love it!


----------



## bettys doll

The would make a cute vest for the AG doll. Any suggestions?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

So adorable. I'll have to go take a peek at your patterns.


----------



## Cynthia Turner

I'd also like it for a 7-8 year old...


----------



## bunnysbaby

Beautiful design. :thumbup:


----------



## donnacarlson61

I love this idea. I think my 25 year old niece would love this pattern, just would have to make it that much bigger. Lovely design.


----------



## dhoney

do you have this pattern "look" in a bolero type?


----------



## Nanamel14

So so beautiful


----------

